# Fahrbarkeit Pfitscher Joch



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gern wissen wie es um die Fahrbarkeit zum Pitscher Joch hoch vom Zillertal aus aussieht, da ich einen Transalp im Sommer plane. Bisher hab ich verschiedens gehört. Die einen sagen, dass es ab dem Stausee unfahrbar wäre und man nurnoch schieben kann, die anderen sagen es ist kein Problem. Außerdem würde es mich interessieren wie es mt Steigung und Höhenmetern von Stumm im Zillertal aussieht (nach meiner Rechnung knapp 1700 hm). Ich persönlich fahre ein Radon Slide 150 und um meine Fahrtechnik steht es nicht all zu schlecht.


----------



## dustpuppy (22. Februar 2013)

Ich versuchs mal aus der Erinnerung aufzuschreiben.
Ab dem Stausee sind je nach Fahrtechnik immer wieder längere Abschnitte fahrbar. Etwas weiter oben hat's viele Stufen, die man m. E. nur überschieben/überheben kann. Der letzte Abschnitt ist eine steile Schotterrampe. Hier hängt's schlicht von deinen Wadeln ab. 

Vom Pfitscherjochhaus abwärts Richtung Pfitschertal: Schotterautobahn

Zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Wir sind mal an einem Tag von Tegernsee über Erzherzog-Johann-Klause durhchs Inntal dann Zillertal bis Ginzling gefahren. Geht wunderbar an einem Tag.
Vielleicht hilfts ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (22. Februar 2013)

Wie du bereits richtigerweise schreibst (und wohl gelesen hast) wirst du darauf keine einheitliche Antwort bekommen, weil (zumindest Teilabschnitte hoch zum Pfitscher Joch-Haus) durchaus eine gewisse Bergauf-Trailtechnik und erhebliche Kraftanstrengungen erfordern. Folglich werden die Antworten stark davon abhängen, wie's um eben genau die beiden Eigenschaften bestellt ist, was u.U. auch tagesform- bzw. wetterabhängig (z.B. naße, rutschige Felsbrocken) ist (logischerweise sieht das auch anders aus, ob man im Zillertal oder am Geiseljoch gestartet ist und damit bereits ne gut Halb-/Tagesetappe in den Beinen hat oder eben erst am Schlegeisspeicher völlig ausgeruht startet). Komplett 100% durchfahren wird den Abschnitt faktisch niemand, da zumindest 200-300 Fahr(!)Meter im mittleren Bereich faktisch unfahrbar sind aufwärts. Danach (ab Beginn der "neuen" Schotterpiste kommt es stark auf die Kraft und den "technischen Umgang" mit teilw. recht losem Untergrund an.... => in Summe: Pauschalaussage unmöglich, mit entsprechender Kraft und Fahrtechnik (bis zu) 95% fahrbar!


----------



## bikeseppl (22. Februar 2013)

dustpuppy schrieb:


> Vom Pfitscherjochhaus abwärts Richtung Pfitschertal: Schotterautobahn


Nicht die Schotterautobahn!!
Abwärts führt ein schöner Trail, müßte WW 3 sein, ins Tal. Wir sind ihn aus Zeitgründen nicht komplett abgefahren.
Einige Bilder hier.

Servus Reiner


----------



## gewitterBiker (22. Februar 2013)

dede bringts wie immer auf den Punkt. 

Ergänzend aus Erfahrung: Normalbiker (3500-5000km/Jahr) mit Alpencrossrucksack fahren ab dem Schlegeisspeicher ca. 50% weil es einfach irgendwann zu anstrengend wird, selbst wenn die technischen Fähigkeiten mehr zulassen würden.


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2013)

gut danke für die antworten dann werd ich mal schaun wie weit ich komm. Konditionell dürfte ich eher wenige Probleme kriegen(bin erst 17 und ziemlich fit). Kann jemand noch sagen wie viele Höhenmetern es ab dem Stausee sind.


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2013)

kannst aus der karte rauslesen. das geht fast kontinuierlich rauf. 
edith bzw. meine karte sagt: ca 450hm.

uebrigens: in der andern richtung isses komplett fahrbar und ziemlich geil dazu. 

und von den armen schweinen, die uns entgegenkamen haben alle geschoben und wenn
du mich fragst deutlich mehr als 50%.


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2013)

andersrum wird wahrscheinlich nicht gehn. is ne Schulveranstaltung der Transalp und ich bin der einzigste mit vernünftigem Mountainbike. Das Problem is, dass unser Lehrer gesagt hat, dass unsere Fahrräder aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen Verkehrssicher nach StVO sein müssen, was laut unserem Lehrer bedeutet, dass die Bikes ein mit Dynamo betriebenes Licht haben muss. 
Meine Frage is nun, ob die Regelung noch stimmt oder ob ein Baterielicht auch reicht. Und wenn nicht, habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge wie ich mein Radon Slide 150 9.0 mit nem Dynamolicht ausstatten kann, denn ein anderes Bike hab ich nich außer meiner 3-Gang Schulradkrücke und ein neues is nich drin, da ich alles in des Radon gesteckt hab.


----------



## Charly779 (22. Februar 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gern wissen wie es um die Fahrbarkeit zum Pitscher Joch hoch vom Zillertal aus aussieht, da ich einen Transalp im Sommer plane. Bisher hab ich verschiedens gehört. Die einen sagen, dass es ab dem Stausee unfahrbar wäre und man nurnoch schieben kann, die anderen sagen es ist kein Problem. Außerdem würde es mich interessieren wie es mt Steigung und Höhenmetern von Stumm im Zillertal aussieht (nach meiner Rechnung knapp 1700 hm). Ich persönlich fahre ein Radon Slide 150 und um meine Fahrtechnik steht es nicht all zu schlecht.



Hallo,

Bilder sagen oft mehr als viele Worte, direkt nach dem Stausee sieht es noch so aus:
klick

Danach wird es schnell so:
klick

Und dann so:
klick

Dann gibt es über einen Bach und danach auf teils losem Schotter steil bergan bis zum Pfitscher Joch-Haus. Da schiebt man nur, wenn die Waden nicht mitmachen oder der Rucksack zu schwer ist.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2013)

irgendwie sieht des so aus als würd des bergab mehr spaß machen.
aber kann noch wer was zu meienm post eins weiter oben sagen (#8)?


----------



## dertutnix (23. Februar 2013)

im gebirge macht ein dynamo in meinen augen nur als nabensystem sinn. die systeme, die über den Mantel funktionieren, können bei der rüttelei sich lockern und in die speichen kommen, was eher gefährlich sein dürfte. ob die systeme überhaupt bei den profilen funktionieren, ist dann auch noch die frage. nun will vermutlich keiner den lehrer kritisieren und das ansinnen stvo ist auch gut, aber ich würde eher empfehlen, über batterielichter nachzudenken und mehr auf tauglichen räder der schüler zu achten. 
macht ihr die tour im rahmen einer projektarbeit? dann würde es sich doch lohnen, mit anderen klassen/lehrer mal kontakt zu suchen und deren erfahrungen zu hören.

zum pfitscherjoch: da hast du doch unter dem aspekt keine alternative. man kann tatsächlich viel fahren. allerdings hat es ständig irgendwelche holzbrücken, stufen, steine usw., wo es eher zu schieben ist (trialer haben da ihren spass, ein tourenfahrer kaum). die meisten geben aber irgendwann entnervt auf und schieben komplett durch.
mit einer schulklasse wirst du auch sinnvollerweise auf dem wirtschaftsweg hinunter ins pfitschertal bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffe-mit-Sahne (23. Februar 2013)

Klingt nach nem coolen Lehrer ... Wenn ich an unsere Klassenfahrten denke ...


----------



## südpfälzer (23. Februar 2013)

klingt eher nach einem ahnungslosen Lehrer.
Ich bin sonst eher jemand, der solche Aktivitäten unterstützt. Wenn aber aquanaut96 schreibt, er sei der einzige mit einem vernünftigen Mountainbike und hier über die Befahrbarkeit vom Pfitscher Joch diskutiert wird, dann sehe ich das als Klassenfahrt sehr skeptisch.


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. Februar 2013)

die einzigste pasage für die man ein mtb wirklich braucht auf der Tour is ja hoch zum Pfitscher Joch. Der rest spielt sich auf forst wegen und Straßen ab.
Ich hab heute mal beim ADFC auf der f.r.e.e. nach gefragt und die meinten ein Batterielicht wäre mittlerweile auch zugelassen. Stimmt das ?


----------



## kamikater (23. Februar 2013)

Ich kann allen, die bisher über die Fahrbarkeit des Pfitscher Jochs geschrieben haben, nur voll und ganz zustimmen: Für einen gut trainierten Biker machbar, aber sicher keine Kaffeefahrt. ABER: Mit einer Gruppe von weitgehend Bike-Unerfahrenen dieses Vorhaben zu planen, halte ich für einen unverantwortlichen Schwachsinn. Noch dazu, wenn kaum einer das nötige Material (sprich Bike) dafür hat. Und als Kriterium wird dann noch der Dynamo herangezogen  Sprich, Dynamo ja, Helm und sonstige Ausrüstung nein? Und glaubt mir eins: Mit einem 20-kg-Baumarkt-Rad hoch zum Pfitscher Joch ist schnell Schluss mit lustig!


----------



## gewitterBiker (23. Februar 2013)

Mit einer solchen Gruppe 1500hm (oder noch mehr) fahren zu wollen halte ich auch für absolut nicht machbar. Wenn ich an meine frühere Klasse denke hätten das vielleicht 5 von 25 überhaupt geschafft. Frust, Tränen und heftige Streits sind da vorprogrammiert. 

Sowas ist nur machbar mit einem mindestens 3-Monatigen Vor-Training und auch nur für die, die das wirklich wollen. 
Und den Dynamo kann man zuhause lassen, die StVZO ist nur in Deutschland gültig.


----------



## norman68 (23. Februar 2013)

Zur Beleuchtung. Da hat sich noch nichts geändert 

http://www.mtb-biking.de/stvoz/beleuchtung.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (23. Februar 2013)

@aquanaut96 Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß - das wird sicher ein Supererlebnis.

Mein Tip wäre: Hilf den anderen schieben.

Gruß an den Lehrer: Hut ab vor dem Projekt. Dynamo: Es gibt diese unsichtbaren Dynamos die man nur sieht wenn man sich doll doll konzentriert. 

Von Stumm aus ist es schon ein ziemlicher Schlauch:
1) Die Schwierigkeiten steigern sich kontinuierlich
2) Den (die?) Ziller rauf hat es unmerkliche 2,irgendwas Steigung, das ist wie ein netter Gegenwind


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. Februar 2013)

kamikater schrieb:


> Ich kann allen, die bisher über die Fahrbarkeit des Pfitscher Jochs geschrieben haben, nur voll und ganz zustimmen: Für einen gut trainierten Biker machbar, aber sicher keine Kaffeefahrt. ABER: Mit einer Gruppe von weitgehend Bike-Unerfahrenen dieses Vorhaben zu planen, halte ich für einen unverantwortlichen Schwachsinn. Noch dazu, wenn kaum einer das nötige Material (sprich Bike) dafür hat. Und als Kriterium wird dann noch der Dynamo herangezogen  Sprich, Dynamo ja, Helm und sonstige Ausrüstung nein? Und glaubt mir eins: Mit einem 20-kg-Baumarkt-Rad hoch zum Pfitscher Joch ist schnell Schluss mit lustig!



des ganze is ne Studienfahrt in der 11. Klasse für die man sich freiwillig melden konnte die von unserer Schule nun schon das 3. Mal veranstaltet wird.
Des mit dem Dynamo is natürlich blöd aber der muss irgendwie hin ohne großen Aufwand. Wie schon gesagt besitze ich ein Radon Slide 150 9.0. Hab ihr irgendwelche konkreten Vorschläge (auch konkrete Produkvorschläge), wie ich den Dynamo und des Licht an des Rad hinbekomme, so dass ich des danach auch ohne Rückstände wieder wegbekomme?


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2013)

ganz ehrlich, dein pauker soll sich mal lieber gedanken machen, was passiert, wenn so eine 
baumarktgabel bricht, und sich nicht wegen dynamobeleuchtungen, die ihr sowieso nicht braucht, weil ihr 
nicht bei nacht fahrt, bepissen. ich wuerd zu sowas niemand mitnehmen, der nicht ein halbwegs taugliches
bike hat. aber das mit dem dynamoschmarrn ist das letzte. haeng batteriefunzeln dran und gut is.

es gibt zig schulen, die mtb-veranstalltungen machen, aber dynamos brauchen die alle nicht


----------



## südpfälzer (23. Februar 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> des ganze is ne Studienfahrt in der 11. Klasse für die man sich freiwillig melden konnte die von unserer Schule nun schon das 3. Mal veranstaltet wird.
> Des mit dem Dynamo is natürlich blöd aber der muss irgendwie hin ohne großen Aufwand. Wie schon gesagt besitze ich ein Radon Slide 150 9.0. Hab ihr irgendwelche konkreten Vorschläge (auch konkrete Produkvorschläge), wie ich den Dynamo und des Licht an des Rad hinbekomme, so dass ich des danach auch ohne Rückstände wieder wegbekomme?


 Wo sind die denn bisher hingefahren? Vielleicht kann man dann die Sache etwas besser beurteilen.
Ich schätze mal, Du bist der einzige der Gruppe, der einigermaßen einschätzen kann, was auf ihn zukommt, auch wenn es "nur" der eine Berg ist, auch euer Lehrer weis es wohl nicht.


----------



## McNulty (23. Februar 2013)

Ich will ja nicht der Spaßverderber sein aber zur Straßenverkehrsordnung Österreich fehlt neben der Klingel noch das ganze Reflektorengedöns (muß man wahrscheinlich googlen). Ich glaube für AT tut es auch eine Batterielampe - google doch mal...
Dynamo am Fully - bitte dann hier Bild einstellen


----------



## aquanaut96 (23. Februar 2013)

@südpfälzer : es war bisher immer die gleiche route. Unser Lehrer weiß also schon was auf ihn zukommt, ansonsten haben wir nur noch einen Rennradfahrer in der Gruppe.
 @McNulty : dass in Österreich Batterielicht ausreicht hilft mir leider nicht, denn under Lehrer hat auch nochmal in einem Elterbrief klargemacht, dass die Fahrräder wegen der Unfallversicherung verkehrssicher nach stvo sein müssen, was heißt dass ein mit Dynamo betriebenes Licht vorhanden sein muss, weswegen ich nach konkreten Produkten gefragt hab. Ne Klingel is bei mir eh schon dran weil bei mir in der Ebersberger Region immer ziemlich viele Fußgänger auf den Trails unterwegs sin und ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die auf ne Klingel viel besser hören als auf rufen.


----------



## norman68 (24. Februar 2013)

Wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben. Dynamo geht beim Fully rein technisch nur über die Nabengeschichte. Was das alles doch recht teuer werden lässt. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich da nicht. An der Gabel findest du keinen Platz um so was anzubringen und auch am Hinterbau ist durch die Bewegung des Laufrades nirgends ein Platz wo du den Reifen immer gleich triffst. 
Was du zur Verkehrssicherheit auch noch alles montieren mußt sind neben Dynamo dann auch noch sämtliche Rückstrahler. Sprich vorne einen weißen, hinten einen roten. An die Pedale gelbe und in die Speichen müssen mindestens zwei gelbe je Laufrad montiert sein.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

norman68 schrieb:


> Wie schon ein paar mal geschrieben. Dynamo geht beim Fully rein technisch nur über die Nabengeschichte. Was das alles doch recht teuer werden lässt. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich da nicht. An der Gabel findest du keinen Platz um so was anzubringen und auch am Hinterbau ist durch die Bewegung des Laufrades nirgends ein Platz wo du den Reifen immer gleich triffst.
> Was du zur Verkehrssicherheit auch noch alles montieren mußt sind neben Dynamo dann auch noch sämtliche Rückstrahler. Sprich vorne einen weißen, hinten einen roten. An die Pedale gelbe und in die Speichen müssen mindestens zwei gelbe je Laufrad montiert sein.



Nabendynamo is mir auch zu teuer dafür das ich des ding nur für 5 Tage hinschraub um es eh nicht zu benutzen. Es geht auch nicht darum das es funktioniert, es geht nur darum das der Dynamo dran ist. Bei den Front und Heck Reflektoren reicht es laut stvo, wen die in der Beleuchtung integriert sind.


----------



## Charly779 (24. Februar 2013)

Bisher habe ich mich nicht in die Diskussion über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Klassen-Ausfluges eingemischt. Klar, es gab bereits viele erfolgreiche solcher Schulprojekte. Aber die Einstellung des Lehrers auf strassenverkehr-konforme Räder zu bestehen, in Verbindung mit möglicherweise Discounter-Rädern, halte ich für nicht alpin-geeignet und sollte noch einmal hinterfragt werden.

Dynamo am MTB? Ist irgendwie wie Sonnenstudio mit Sun Blocker  Alpin sind ganz andere Eigenschaften eines Rades wichtig. Nach 'nem Sturz wegen gebrochener Gabel, ausgefallener Bremse nutzt es auch nix mehr, wenn man sagen kann, nachts hätte ich aber Licht gehabt.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Februar 2013)

wenn es der lehrer so will, dann hast du folgende möglichkeiten:

... leihe dir ein entsprechende fahrrad für die tour

... leihe dir ein vorderrad mit nabendynamo

... wenn du dir kein weiteres vr mit nabendynamo en kaufen willst, würde ich eigentlich nur einen speichenddynamo für diskussionswert erkennen. 

... klären, ob es eine stelle an deinem rad gibt, da dem du einen seitenläuferdynamo befestigen kannst und der kontakt zum reifen immer gleich bleibt. wenn möglich, dann auf glatte reifen, wie etwa einen ballonreifen wechseln. macht auf der abfahrt vom pfitscherjoch kaum sinn...  

ich würde wahrscheinlich a) vorderrad inkl. vr-nabe oder ein rad leihen...

ist der rennradfahrer mit einem rennrad auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Februar 2013)

Ich würde versuchen den Lehrer davon zu überzeugen, dass seine Ansicht der Dinge nicht die richtige ist. 
Ist wie mit Chefs oder Kunden: die haben auch nicht immer Recht.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (24. Februar 2013)

Leute, das hat nichts mit Sinnvoll oder nicht zu tun. Das ist eine rein versicherungstechnische Angelegenheit. 
Wenn die entsprechende Haftpflich/Unfall oder sonst welche Versicherung sagt StVZO, dann kann der Lehrer sich aufhängen wenn da was passiert und ein Verstoss gegen die Versicherungsauflagen festgestellt wird. 

Eine Versicherung ist weltmeisterlich, wenn es darum geht, Schlupflöcher zu finden, um die Forderungen abzulehnen. 
So eine Alpenquerung als Aufsichtsführender über Minderjährige zu machen ist eh schon ein nicht unbedeutendes Risiko. 
Das geringste Übel wird dann ein Disziplinar Verfahren sein. Dass dass den Verlust seines Jobs nach sich ziehen kann, ist nicht ganz unwarscheinlich.


----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht kann das mit der Versicherung vorher geklärt werden. Offenbar handelt es sich ja nicht um eine klassiche Radtour sondern um eine Sportveranstaltung.
Nur eine Idee, ich kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... wenn du dir kein weiteres vr mit nabendynamo en kaufen willst, würde ich eigentlich nur einen speichenddynamo für diskussionswert erkennen.
> 
> ... klären, ob es eine stelle an deinem rad gibt, da dem du einen seitenläuferdynamo befestigen kannst und der kontakt zum reifen immer gleich bleibt. wenn möglich, dann auf glatte reifen, wie etwa einen ballonreifen wechseln. macht auf der abfahrt vom pfitscherjoch kaum sinn...



Ich hab mal von so nem Adapter für dynamos am mtb gehört, den man ganz einfach an einer beliebigen Stelle am Bike mit Kabelbindern fixiert. Gibts sowas wirklich und wenn ja, wo?
Ob man da was im Vorfeld mit der Versicherung klären kann weiß ich nicht aber ich glaube eher nicht.
Der Rennradfahrer fährt mit so nem billig Trekkingbike.
 @Charly779 : du hast schon Recht nur hilft da leider kein diskutieren mit der Versicherung oder dem Lehrer.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

würde das Teil hier funktionieren?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7019_Dynamohalter-fuer-Dymotec-6---Dymotec-S6-.html
und gibts vielleicht Lampe die nich total bescheuert aussehen?


----------



## McNulty (24. Februar 2013)

Du mußt erstmal einen Platz an der Gabel oder an der Hinterradschwinge oder.... finden bei der der Abstand zum Rad gleichbleibt.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Du mußt erstmal einen Platz an der Gabel oder an der Hinterradschwinge oder.... finden bei der der Abstand zum Rad gleichbleibt.


Wie schon gesagt, es muss nicht umbedingt funktionieren. Es ist nur wichtig, das des Zeug dran ist und das es mich nicht beim fahren stört.


----------



## racing_basti (24. Februar 2013)

McNulty schrieb:


> Du mußt erstmal einen Platz an der Gabel oder an der Hinterradschwinge oder.... finden bei der der Abstand zum Rad gleichbleibt.



Das Radon hat ein Horst-Link. Wenn er einen Dynamo an die Sitzstrebe schraubt, dann sollte das passen. Da dort kein Lager zwischen Achsaufnahme und Befestigungspunkt ist ändert sich da auch nichts in Sachen Abständen.


----------



## pgs (24. Februar 2013)

Wenn man sowas macht, muss man halt die Versicherung den realen Rahmenbedingunegn anpassen. Wie machen das die ganzen MTB-AGs? Fahren die mit Dynamo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (24. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht kann dir einer für die Zeit ein Vorderrad mit Nabendynamo leihen?
Oder einen billigen / vom Schrottplatz an die Sattelstrebe?
Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2976799&postcount=8

Dämlich vom Lehrer...


----------



## dertutnix (24. Februar 2013)

habt spass auf der tour! dein lehrer sollte sich einzig einen kopf machen, ob sein job erledigt ist, einen elternbrief zu schreiben mit den exakten vorgaben. auf die frage, ob es sich um eine projektarbeit o.ä. handelt, kam keine antwort. 
wenn er sich darauf verlässt, wird er sein problem in dem moment bekommen, wenn einer von euch sich ablegt und ein grund dafür 
seine und eure mangelnde vorbereitung, 
eure mangelnde fahrtechnik, 
seine mangelnde eigene fähigkeit oder eben 
eure ausstattung ist...
aber du schreibst ja, dass er zum 3. mal die tour macht. klingt für mich entweder nach viel glück, oder du gibst hier zu wenig hintergrund. aber ads ist auch nicht thema dieses forums.




aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, es muss nicht umbedingt funktionieren...


jetzt wird's aber bizarr....

dann bitte kauf dir irgendwas, mach es fest und gut ist. 

wenn du technische unterstützung willst, dann schreibe es, ich verschiebe den thread dann in den technikbereich, denn da wirst du vermutlich mehr antworten bekommen, als hier im reisebereich.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Februar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas macht, muss man halt die Versicherung den realen Rahmenbedingunegn anpassen. Wie machen das die ganzen MTB-AGs? Fahren die mit Dynamo?



ich kenne nicht eine...


----------



## südpfälzer (24. Februar 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> @_südpfälzer_ : es war bisher immer die gleiche route. Unser Lehrer weiß also schon was auf ihn zukommt, ansonsten haben wir nur noch einen Rennradfahrer in der Gruppe.


 Wenn die Schule das schon zweimal durchgezogen hat, dann Respekt vor deinen Schulkollegen.
Deinem Lehrer wünsche ich viel Glück, dass weiterhin nichts passiert, denn dann werden plötzlich ganz andere Fragen im Raum stehen, die sicher nichts mit der Stromerzeugung für die Fahrradlampe zu tun haben.
Mich würde auch mal die ganze Tour ineressieren?


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> habt spass auf der tour! dein lehrer sollte sich einzig einen kopf machen, ob sein job erledigt ist, einen elternbrief zu schreiben mit den exakten vorgaben. auf die frage, ob es sich um eine projektarbeit o.ä. handelt, kam keine antwort.
> wenn er sich darauf verlässt, wird er sein problem in dem moment bekommen, wenn einer von euch sich ablegt und ein grund dafür
> seine und eure mangelnde vorbereitung,
> eure mangelnde fahrtechnik,
> ...



Also es ist keine Projektarbeit, sonder eine von der Schule ausgerichtete Studienfahrt. An maeiner Fahrtechnik wirds sicher nicht scheitern ich fahr nun doch schon einige Jahre Mountainbike und auch schon länger mit großer Leidenschaft technische Trails.
Passiert ist bei dem letzten Touren, mal abgesehen von einem aufgeschlagenem Knie das genäht werden musste und Überanstrengung nichts.
Mittlerweile hätte ich nichts gegen technische Unterstützung. Es muss halt ne sehr günstige einfache Lösung sein.
 @südpfälzer : ich kann gern mal ein Foto des Elternbriefs reinstellen. Da steht die ganze Route drauf und auch des was die Bikes betrifft drauf


----------



## powderJO (24. Februar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas macht, muss man halt die Versicherung den realen Rahmenbedingunegn anpassen. Wie machen das die ganzen MTB-AGs? Fahren die mit Dynamo?



in der regel funktioniert das so, dass teilnahme nur möglich ist, wenn man sich für die  veranstaltung privat versichert. so war es zumindest bei den skitouren, die wir als schüler gemacht haben - da musste eben jeder schüler eine private unfall- und haftpflichtversicherung nachweisen + eine bestätigung der eltern, dass sie dem haftungsausschluß der schule und der aufsichtspersonen (nicht für vorsatz und grobe fahrlässigkeit) zustimmen. 

bei der veranstaltung wie sie hier beschrieben ist, würde ich mir als lehrer haftungstechnisch weniger sorgen um die stvzo machen, als um die gefahr mit eventuell untauglichen rädern im gelände rumzugurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (24. Februar 2013)

das thema driftet zwar jetzt völlig ab, wobei ich fast denke, dass die frage "pfitscher joch" erledigt ist und es zwischenzeitlich eher um kinder-/jugendtouren geht. täusche ich mich?



powderJO schrieb:


> bei der veranstaltung wie sie hier beschrieben ist, würde ich mir als lehrer haftungstechnisch weniger sorgen um die stvzo machen, als um die gefahr mit eventuell untauglichen rädern im gelände rumzugurken.





ich habe mir eben die frage gestellt, wo der unterschied zwischen dieser tour, einer vereinstour, einer kinder-/jugendtour von einer jugendeinrichtung usw. ist. 
wie werden die organisiert? finden solche fahrten überhaupt statt?


----------



## mw.dd (24. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich, wo der Sinn davon ist, zwar über das Pfitscher Joch, ansonsten aber nur über "Straßen und Radwege" zu fahren. Wenn man nach der Darstellung des TE geht, dürfte die Via Claudia (leicht) eine ausreichende Herausforderung für die meisten TN sein... Und die kann man dann auch mit einem STVO-konformen Rad fahren.


----------



## aquanaut96 (24. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo der Sinn davon ist, zwar über das Pfitscher Joch, ansonsten aber nur über "Straßen und Radwege" zu fahren. Wenn man nach der Darstellung des TE geht, dürfte die Via Claudia (leicht) eine ausreichende Herausforderung für die meisten TN sein... Und die kann man dann auch mit einem STVO-konformen Rad fahren.



ich weiß auch nicht warum meine Schule übers Pfitscher Joch fährt mit einem Haufen nicht MTB-ler, Tatsache ist aber, dass es der direkteste Weg ist (wir starten in Vaterstetten bei München), wir oben was zum schlafen brauchen und es nicht die erste Fahrt ist. Wahrscheinlich wollen sie uns nur ein bisschen "Abenteuer" bieten.


----------



## südpfälzer (24. Februar 2013)

So was habe ich mir mittlerweile auch gedacht, dehalb die Frage nach der Gesamtstrecke. Hüben hochschieben ist´s praktisch egal welches Rad, drüben den Schotterweg kriegt man irgendwie runtergeeiert, zur Not wieder schieben.
Aus dieser Sicht mal ein anderer Vorschlag: Leih Dir ein ganzes (StVO-) Rad für die Tour.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (24. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wo der Sinn davon ist, zwar über das Pfitscher Joch, ansonsten aber nur über "Straßen und Radwege" zu fahren. Wenn man nach der Darstellung des TE geht, dürfte die Via Claudia (leicht) eine ausreichende Herausforderung für die meisten TN sein... Und die kann man dann auch mit einem STVO-konformen Rad fahren.



Nur nicht so viele Scheuklappen - nichts muss unbedingt so sein, wie es die Magazine gern suggerieren (und die, die sich beim Lesen eine Ausrüstungshysterie zugezogen haben).

Hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6819982&postcount=33
ist wer mit dem Rennrad und Satteltasche (und Espressomaschine!) viel weiter hochgekommen als die meisten hier je waren.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/565366
Derselbe Reiter am Pfunderer Joch.

Da
http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1328/1340974826_4dd374b485_b_d.jpg
sieht man ein StVO-konformes Starrgabelrad mit 32 mm Bereifung, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger, Dynamo usw. auf dem Fenêtre de Durand, 2800 m.

Mit anderen Worten: wenn's um eine Alpenüberquerung mit nur dem Pfitscher Joch als Offroad-Passage geht, dann kann ich da wahrhaftig kein grosses Problem erkennen. Selbst wenn fast alle HM zum Pass geschoben werden müssten - das Erlebnis ist es in jedem Fall wert. Und eine leicht zu meisternde Herausforderung scheint ja genau NICHT beabsichtigt zu sein. Via Claudia ist was für den Kindergarten.

Natürlich ist das Ganze vollkommen unappetitlich und höchst despektierlich für alle die sich teuer hochgerüstet haben - und dann auch noch als Klassenfahrt, tss tss...

Du könntest ein Tourenrad verwenden wie die anderen Teilnehmer - kann angesichts der angedeuteten Route nicht völlig falsch sein. Wenn die Anschaffung eines Nabendynamos nicht in Frage kommt (Stuntzi fährt damit alles), könntest du vorübergehend einen Walzendynamo montieren. Oder einen Seiteläufer aus der Bastelkiste deines Fahrradhändlers ... wenn der nach einiger Zeit unbemerkt abfällt seid ihr vielleicht schon in Österreich.


----------



## aquanaut96 (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt mal noch ein bisschen nachgeschaut und an meinem Bike mal nachgemessen und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das ich jetzt einfach Dynamo und Licht an mein Bike nur für die Tour ein paar Tage vorher hinschraub.
Der Adapter für den Dynamo passt und ich hab bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens Lichter für den Dynamobetrieb gefunden, die ich an Lenker und Sattelstange montieren kann ohne das die mich beim Lenken stören oder das sie den Hinterbau blockieren.


----------



## dertutnix (25. Februar 2013)

foto wäre schön...


----------



## pgs (26. Februar 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal noch ein bisschen nachgeschaut und an meinem Bike mal nachgemessen und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das ich jetzt einfach Dynamo und Licht an mein Bike nur für die Tour ein paar Tage vorher hinschraub.
> Der Adapter für den Dynamo passt und ich hab bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens Lichter für den Dynamobetrieb gefunden, die ich an Lenker und Sattelstange montieren kann ohne das die mich beim Lenken stören oder das sie den Hinterbau blockieren.



Vergiß aber nicht nach vom und  hinten wirkenden gelben Pedalreflektoren, den roten hinteren Rückstrahler, den roten hinteren Großflächen-Rückstrahler, mindestens zwei um 180° versetzt angebrachten, nach der Seite wirkenden gelben Speichenrückstrahlern an den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades oder aber auch ringförmig zusammenhängenden retroreflektierenden weißen Streifen an den Reifen oder in den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades. 
Außerdem achte darauf, dass der niedrigste Punkt des Schlußlichts mindestens 250mm über der Fahrbahn ist. Selbstverständlich müssen alle lichttechnischen Einrichtungen bauartgeprüft sein. Nur so kannst du den Bedingungen der Versicherung und den Anforderungen deines Lehrers genügen. Mache auch deinen Mitschüler und den Lehrer darauf aufmerksam.

scnr, pgs


----------



## McNulty (26. Februar 2013)

Ich sach doch: Reflektorengedöns


----------



## aquanaut96 (26. Februar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Vergiß aber nicht nach vom und  hinten wirkenden gelben Pedalreflektoren, den roten hinteren Rückstrahler, den roten hinteren Großflächen-Rückstrahler, mindestens zwei um 180° versetzt angebrachten, nach der Seite wirkenden gelben Speichenrückstrahlern an den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades oder aber auch ringförmig zusammenhängenden retroreflektierenden weißen Streifen an den Reifen oder in den Speichen des Vorderrades und des Hinterrades.
> Außerdem achte darauf, dass der niedrigste Punkt des Schlußlichts mindestens 250mm über der Fahrbahn ist. Selbstverständlich müssen alle lichttechnischen Einrichtungen bauartgeprüft sein. Nur so kannst du den Bedingungen der Versicherung und den Anforderungen deines Lehrers genügen. Mache auch deinen Mitschüler und den Lehrer darauf aufmerksam.
> 
> scnr, pgs



des mit dem Reflektoren hab ich schon geklärt. Und die meiste anderen fahren mit irgendwelchen Trekkingbikes oder Baumarktbikes die eh schon irgendwie Lichter haben.
Ich kann gern Fotos reinstellen wenns montiert ist. Wird aber erst so gegen Mitte bis Ende Juli möglich sein weil ich wie schon gesagt erst ganz kurz vor der Fahrt hinmontiere.

und danke für die Antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinTrinkwasser (26. Februar 2013)

pgs schrieb:


> Vergiß aber nicht nach [..Reflektorgedöns..] bauartgeprüft
> Nur so kannst du den Bedingungen der Versicherung und den Anforderungen deines Lehrers genügen. Mache auch deinen Mitschüler und den Lehrer darauf aufmerksam.



Das reicht leider nicht. Ab der italienischen Grenze muss noch die pflichtige Müllmann-Weste dabei sein. Eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist sie anzuziehen, in Tunneln auch tagsüber. Wenn ich's richtig kapiert habe, auch innerorts in Unterführungen.
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ti_ff65f234-d535-11df-a471-00144f02aabc.shtml   Die Sicherheitsfuzzis bringen uns noch um.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Februar 2013)

ich bin überzeugt, dass der vorausschauende pädagoge dies bereits alles in seinem elternbrief verankert hat...


----------



## Paul_FfM (26. Februar 2013)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Das reicht leider nicht. Ab der italienischen Grenze muss noch die pflichtige Müllmann-Weste dabei sein. Eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist sie anzuziehen, in Tunneln auch tagsüber. Wenn ich's richtig kapiert habe, auch innerorts in Unterführungen.
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ti_ff65f234-d535-11df-a471-00144f02aabc.shtml   Die Sicherheitsfuzzis bringen uns noch um.



Der Artikel ist aus dem Jahr 2010. Mir ist in den letzten Jahren in Südtirol nicht aufgefallen, dass die Umsetzung aktiv verfolgt wurde.

P.


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Februar 2013)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> Das reicht leider nicht. Ab der italienischen Grenze muss noch die pflichtige Müllmann-Weste dabei sein. Eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang ist sie anzuziehen, in Tunneln auch tagsüber. Wenn ich's richtig kapiert habe, auch innerorts in Unterführungen.
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ti_ff65f234-d535-11df-a471-00144f02aabc.shtml   Die Sicherheitsfuzzis bringen uns noch um.



Ich glaub des weiß selbst unser Lehrer nicht


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2013)

dann wuerd ich an deiner stelle eher die klappe halten


----------

